# .22LR for the range



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

*Is a high-velocity .22 accurate at 150 yards?*​
Yes1244.44%No1555.56%


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

I just moved to New York from New Jersey to go to school. Unfortunately, NY does not allow those under the age of 21 to fire a pistol (I'm 19). As an avid pstol shooter, this really puts a crimp in my style.

Since I can't shoot pistol, I've decided to get into riflery. But I can't afford to fire a large caliber round. As such, I'm considering a .22 rimfire. This would be very economic due to the low cost (I can get 550 rounds for $9), and the fact that I can use the enormous stash of .22 I escaped NJ with.

My question is twofold. First, can a high-velocity .22LR round reach out 100-300 yards? Second, how accurate will it be at these ranges? Also, I'm considering a Ruger Model 10/22 semiauto due to its price and the availability of scopes, mounts, bipods, and stocks. Anyone have any experience with this rifle?

And yes, one day, when I get that "money" thing I've been hearing about, I'd like to get into a really nice .300 or .308, and keep the thing fed on handloaded cartridges.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

A CCI Stinger High Velocity 22 round when sighted in at 50 yards drops 112.13 inches at 300 yards. Even when sighted in for 100 yards it drops 100.8 inches at 300 yards. Personally if target shooting was my wish and, I wanted to use a 22 LR and I was on a budget I would go for the Savage Mark II.


----------



## sportsman18 (Jan 18, 2005)

oops clicked yes instead of no.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

100 yards after that things get tought really fast for a 22lr. DONT Buy a 10/22! They are a pain in the neck to clean, if you do get one use a boresnake ! Look to a marlin bolt action they are great!!


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

I have a henry and by no means is it a target gun, but I have a lot of fun with it. I would really like to have a 10/22, take his advice and get a bore snake. I really don't think you can go wrong with the ruger mainly because of all of the aftermarket accessories you can buy for it.


----------



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

I shoot a Marlin 60, with a good rest it is accurate out to 150. If you are on a budget it is a great gun. I picked mine up 5 months ago for $99.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Roughrider said:


> I shoot a Marlin 60, with a good rest it is accurate out to 150. If you are on a budget it is a great gun. I picked mine up 5 months ago for $99.


As far as I am concerned the Marlin 60 is the most underrated 22 on the market today. I've owned several through out the years and every one of them was a tack driver out of the box. But, because they are tube fed, they don't look cool and there are no after market parts for them as Rodney Dangerfield said, they get no respect......... :lol:


----------



## sportsman18 (Jan 18, 2005)

I like the Ruger 10/22 but it does bring some problems well atleast to me. I have the thread that is Ruger .22 problems.
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=14294
Seems like you have to get one kind of ammo to get it working. With the Remington ammo i use only about 10 or the 500 actually shoot.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

The drop issue I plan on solving with a scope mount that leaves the factory iron sights usable. I plink at about 30 feet, like the rest of the world, and why use any power scope at that range unless you were shooting Olympic-style running target (where they hit a dot the size of a pencil eraser at 25 feet) or cursed with weak eyesight? Neither is a problem for me...the Olympics probably aren't on my agenda, and my vision is 20/10.

The vicious drop of the round doesn't really bother me. All I really want is the most consistency I can squeeze out of a manufactured .22LR, with a gun I can easily modify with a wide range of aftermarket accessories. I've got two binders filled with my old pistol targets, a different section for each gun.

Cleaning isn't a problem, either. I've field stripped and cleaned my Walther P-22 pistol in the region of a hundred times. It's got the 5 1/2" barrel, which makes cleaning a MAJOR pain in the ***, but I'm pretty comfortable with it. If I wanted easy to clean, I'd just say to hell with it and get a single-shot break-open rifle.


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

What you will find is if you get a nice long bull barrel and a bolt action that you will shoot nice groups and 150 yard shots are very possible, something like a ansulutz (spelling) bolt action bull barrel gun is capable of 200 yard shots.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> The drop issue I plan on solving with a scope mount that leaves the factory iron sights usable. I plink at about 30 feet, like the rest of the world, and why use any power scope at that range unless you were shooting Olympic-style running target (where they hit a dot the size of a pencil eraser at 25 feet) or cursed with weak eyesight? Neither is a problem for me...the Olympics probably aren't on my agenda, and my vision is 20/10.


Well, ..........after all you did say


> First, can a high-velocity .22LR round reach out 100-300 yards?


 so if a 100 inch plus drop at 300 yards is what you want then you got it. I don't care what your eye sight is or what scope you use, a 22 LR rimfire is not capable of being consistent out at 300 yards. Why on earth someone would get a 10/22 for target shooting is beyond me. By the time you purchase and install or have installed everything that is required to make the gun a long range pin point shooter, the only thing left that identifies the gun as a Ruger is the sales slip. Even the Marlin model 60 will shoot rings around the Ruger out of the box.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Okay, I made the leap, and I'm pretty happy.

I got the limited edition Ruger Model 10/22 TALM. They made 1500 copies, and only a few made it into the hands of private shooters and not distributors, store owners, and Ruger employees. It's got a thumb-through chestnut stock, heavy competition barrel, and 3-lb trigger pull with no creep whatsoever (I f*ckin` hate trigger creep). The gun just feels right in my hands.

I mated it to a variable 3-9x scope (no iron sights on it), which is more than adequate. The scope is base-sighted to 100 yards, and I've got bullet-drop worked out. To tell you guys the truth, I can take a standard NRA 50-yrd target and score at least a 43 or a 44 at 300 yards (I don't adjust the BDC, I just raise my aim and eye it). It's ridiculously accurate at 100 yards. Fifty is just a joke. Plinking stopped being about scoring hits and became about zipping ten rounds off as fast as I can, which is very, very fun. There's basically no muzzle climb thanks to the heavy barrel, and the very limited recoil there is comes straight back.

Oh, and I shot a Ruger Mini-14 out of the box the other day. No scope, just iron sights at 50 yards. Three X-rings, two 10s. First time I'd ever picked up a rifle. Used a six-o clock hold on it, since I figured the irons were sighted in at 100 yards or so, average engagement range on a rifle. Beautiful gun, but loud as hell. Very little aim disruption from firing, all the recoil comes straight back on that baby, too. My only major gripe with it is its tendency to eject the hot spent casings straight up. Burned my arm and leg a couple times.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Oh, okay. So maybe it has all the stuff on it to make it pinpoint, but it's a factory firearm. The bottom of the grip on the thumb-through features a Ruger seal, and you can still see the 10/22 in the receiver area. Everything else is different. It's a race gun, I'll admit, but it's like the difference between a Ford Mustang and a Mustang SVT Cobra R. Both are Ford Mustangs, but one has been taken to the point of being orgasmic.


----------



## jeffpoore (Oct 23, 2005)

I have a Marlin Model 60 that I have always fired Federal or Remmington rounds from. Recently I decided to try the CCI Stingers and the CCI Blazers. On the first Blazer I tried, the end of the casing exploded and the bullet lodged in the barrel. The stingers will not feed correctly. Has anyone else had this problem??


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Stingers seem hard on all semi auto, at least in my experience. Don't quote me on this but I think Ruger had a warning at one time, maybe still do, to not use stingers in the 10/22. None of my guns, either autos or bolts will group the stingers worth a damn. Never shot the Blazers. Guy at the local gun shop once gave me a box of them when I bought a gun from him but I never shot them. My Marlin 60 loves Wolf subsonics and will consistently group 1/2 inch all day at 50 yards and the gun is bone stock


----------



## jeffpoore (Oct 23, 2005)

Thnx for the info Gohon.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Actually, my rifle came with a specific warning against using CCI Stingers.

I know lots of guys who swear by them, but I'm using Wolf Match Grade and Federal Olympic Gold Cup, both of which are perfectly fine.

Oh, and I found that with a little patience and practice, a .22 is pretty damn accurate at 300 yards.


----------

